
Trying to solve Stripe the bank returned the decline code do_not_honor - dilpu123
Currently, we use Stripe Singapore and seeing lot of code do_not_honor errors(loss of 5% of revenue every month). This is happening for recurring accounts.<p>Anyone else ran in to similar issue?
======
edwinwee
`do_not_honor` is a code that's returned by the bank—it's super annoying
because banks don't provide insight into why they're declining. The best way
to find out is for the customer to ask their bank.

If you need any help analyzing declines, feel free to get in touch with us at
support.stripe.com/contact

